# photo gallery software w/ shopping cart



## petersruby (Jul 17, 2002)

Does anybody know any canned (free or for purchase) software that allows web designers to create photo galleries, and sell the photos? 

I would like to post daily galleries with the option to purchase different size prints of each photo. It'd be a bonus if the software let me FTP or batch the photos and also allow me to add captions.

Any suggestions would be great. Thanks.


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi petersruby.

How about using the virtuemart extension on Joomla.
http://virtuemart.net/

It has the ability to offer a full cart with all the necessary options, as well as you having a CMS.

Have started using this setup in lieu of osCommerce and am finding it a lot more flexible and easier to navigate and modify.

They have a full package of Joomla with virtuemart already installed. It's called Joomla ecommerce edition. That would most probably be the easiest solution.


----------



## petersruby (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks. I'll look into that. I've actually used Joomla a little.


----------

